# Rodanthe Surf Fishing



## Borthwick (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey y'all,

My family and I are headed to Rodanthe for a long weekend beginning tomorrow. We will be "camping" at Camp Hatteras near Rodanthe. How is the surf fishing there? Is that a decent spot? This will be my first trip to the OBX in literally 40 years and I am really pumped about it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

My only input is that it's sure not the same as it was 40 years ago.


----------



## blissfullfish (May 9, 2012)

dudeondacouch said:


> My only input is that it's sure not the same as it was 40 years ago.


 That is sad, I have heard that from the Old Salts.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

It is sad, indeed.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Have seen a few fish landed behind that campground oceanside in the past,but beaches change... You may want to take a jig and grub or gulp and try it soundside with a medium action 7' spinning rod.. Several accesses to the sound,that is IF you can dodge the kitesurfers....


----------



## Borthwick (Sep 4, 2011)

Thus far, I believe the fish have moved to condos in FL. Nary a bite over the past two days. Today is do or die.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

There were sea mullet and blues from a couple pounds to over 10 #'s on ramp 30 which is just south of Rodanthe. Catch em up


----------



## Borthwick (Sep 4, 2011)

We died. Home tomorrow and nary a fish.


----------



## blissfullfish (May 9, 2012)

Borthwick said:


> We died. Home tomorrow and nary a fish.


Yowch! Sorry man, hope you would have a better report since I'm trying it next weekend. Makes me think of trying the piers instead.


----------

